# Golden Tegu Owners :)



## jm-ze-b (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi,,,

just wondering how big everyones golden tegus are (tupinambis teguexin) and also if they are the size that im told in most care sheets (adults 2-3 feet),
mine is called teggy (stole the name,, shhh )
dont beleive he is fully grown yet but.....
He is 64 cm long
1KG in weight on an empty stomach.
here he is.......








Thanks for looking

James


----------



## scalez (Apr 24, 2009)

he's gorgeous!
damn i want one now.:whistling2:
can't afford one though. xD


----------



## jm-ze-b (Mar 9, 2008)

scalez said:


> he's gorgeous!
> damn i want one now.:whistling2:
> can't afford one though. xD


he is i do love how they look 
yeah my setup cost more than the lizard himself lol


----------



## dracco (May 17, 2008)

this is george and he is wild


----------



## scotty110788 (May 11, 2009)

how old are your tegus, mine is supposedly a year old and has been brought back to pet shop quite a few times before i got him. ive had him about 2 month now and he still hasnt calmed down, any tips please since the ones on net, not really working.


----------



## jm-ze-b (Mar 9, 2008)

scotty110788 said:


> how old are your tegus, mine is supposedly a year old and has been brought back to pet shop quite a few times before i got him. ive had him about 2 month now and he still hasnt calmed down, any tips please since the ones on net, not really working.


to be honest i have no idea how old mine is, i got him at docaster one year.
anywhere inbetween 1 and 2 i would say, probably colser to 2 years old.
umm mine is a bit wild but doesnt bite, all i can say is work with golds as much as you can cus a lot of them hate everything lol.
when i get teggy out he runs like mad but calms down shortly after and hisses a lot, he actually wedged himself under my cupboard today and wouldnt come out lol.....
im pretty sure he would win a fight with my terrier lol but dont worry im not introducing them, since they both have an attitude problem lol.


----------



## scotty110788 (May 11, 2009)

well he do try to bite still but calms down after while, i tried to put a picture on of him but it says type url add in when i have it on my sd card in my laptop. so do i have to set up a site jus to transport my pics


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

scotty110788 said:


> how old are your tegus, mine is supposedly a year old and has been brought back to pet shop quite a few times before i got him. ive had him about 2 month now and he still hasnt calmed down, any tips please since the ones on net, not really working.


Youll be lucky if your golden ever calms down mate most remain a handful there entire lives. 

You can try sitting in the bath with him 3/4 times a week and letting him walk alll over you... 

Recommended by a good mate of mine whos got a Golden,


----------



## scotty110788 (May 11, 2009)

thanks for advice m8, ill try it out. he a fast one like lol


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Dont surprise me lol they look quite slow when there plodding about sniffing out food but they can be off like a shot when they want.


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

gorgeous mate. hes grown - looks in great nick too - at one point i thought he was starting to look fat but just looks ace now


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## jm-ze-b (Mar 9, 2008)

Barney_M said:


> gorgeous mate. hes grown - looks in great nick too - at one point i thought he was starting to look fat but just looks ace now


cheers m8, that was probably after a big meal, he looks chunky on a full stomach lol


----------



## jm-ze-b (Mar 9, 2008)

DRACSAT said:


>


very nice, they are great posers arent they,, im sure mine loves having his picture taken lol (or hates it, that may be why he poses) but still very nice tegu m8


----------



## dracco (May 17, 2008)

I have had mine about five months now so he is about a year and a half and not got any further trying to tame him when I am sitting in the room I leave his viv doors open but he does not came out just runs and hides and I find it totally impossible to catch him in the viv as he just runs and hides under the bark and dont like to stress him out so just leave him maybe some day he will came round but if not dont really mind


----------



## jm-ze-b (Mar 9, 2008)

dracco said:


> I have had mine about five months now so he is about a year and a half and not got any further trying to tame him when I am sitting in the room I leave his viv doors open but he does not came out just runs and hides and I find it totally impossible to catch him in the viv as he just runs and hides under the bark and dont like to stress him out so just leave him maybe some day he will came round but if not dont really mind


awesome, keep trying, i think that many gold tegus turn out as display pets rather than one to handle


----------



## jm-ze-b (Mar 9, 2008)

come on surely there are more people with gold tegus?
or is this it lol


----------



## jm-ze-b (Mar 9, 2008)

come on more gold tegus please, giving this thread one last try lol
just because i love the golds.............


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

only pics of my male atm Abrasax 
Beautiful lizzies for sure


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

Amazing


----------



## jm-ze-b (Mar 9, 2008)

lovely, not many people seem to have adults..
i would love to see a big 3 foot male,
well im hoping mine will get there


----------



## danoc2005 (May 3, 2009)

want one!!!!
or 10 lol


----------



## Rptle (Apr 2, 2009)

jm-ze-b said:


> lovely, not many people seem to have adults..
> i would love to see a big 3 foot male,
> well im hoping mine will get there


Yeah i know! I've never really seen a fully grown golden. Its hard to appreciate size from pictures of them off google etc. but without some form of comparison e.g. them being held they're useless to me.


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

male and female golds
female is 3.5ft male is 2.5ft in this pic


----------



## jm-ze-b (Mar 9, 2008)

DRACSAT said:


> male and female golds
> female is 3.5ft male is 2.5ft in this pic


WOW thank you very much, thats a massive gold...
i hear they rarely pass 3 feet 
the other one is large too, as its half a foot longer than mine
so i can appreciate the size lol 
cheers


----------



## reaper_667 (Nov 18, 2007)

that is a big tegu biggles my golden is about the 3 foot mark and seems to have finished growing he can be handled but is totally nuts when being fed awesom to watch goldens rule


----------



## jm-ze-b (Mar 9, 2008)

heres the update on my gold 
hes now 1.5 kg
28 and a bit inches long
































Loving him 
awesome to handle


----------



## Utter Nutter (Aug 30, 2009)

I bought a Golden Tegu from a recent show and he is absolutely lovely! He loves to come out, is very friendly - someone has obviously put a lot of work into him! He runs around the house and up and down the stairs! Thought he might hurt himself on the stairs but he is more than capable. 
The only issue i have is that he does not appear to have shed properly last time and still has some left on the base of tail. I don't know if I am supposed to help this along by picking it off or if this will hurt him. I don't have a bath at home, only a shower so I can't even stick him in the bath! He is currently about 2 ft long.


----------



## jm-ze-b (Mar 9, 2008)

Utter Nutter said:


> I bought a Golden Tegu from a recent show and he is absolutely lovely! He loves to come out, is very friendly - someone has obviously put a lot of work into him! He runs around the house and up and down the stairs! Thought he might hurt himself on the stairs but he is more than capable.
> The only issue i have is that he does not appear to have shed properly last time and still has some left on the base of tail. I don't know if I am supposed to help this along by picking it off or if this will hurt him. I don't have a bath at home, only a shower so I can't even stick him in the bath! He is currently about 2 ft long.


mine has a tail that looks like its always in shed when its not 
wouldnt pick them off unless loose as iv found they stick fairly well and you can damage you animal
he does have dodgy sheds now and them but im setting him up a nice new huge viv lol with everything so hopefully hes happy in there


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

my old male was around the 3ft mark,


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi.

I'm also researching Columbian golden tegu and would like to know of if there are any updates to how the gt's have got on or if you had enough of owning one.
Did any one try breeding them?
What was the full adult sizes?


John.


----------

